# Pianist Masabumi Kikuchi has died



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

A very fine jazz pianist died today. Info here:

http://www.ecmrecords.com/news/masabumi-kikuchi-1939-2015/

http://www.marlbank.net/news/2950-pianist-masabumi-kikuchi-has-died.html


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Another sad news... Susto is one of my all-time favorite jazz albums.

Listening to Sunrise. Beautiful.








Masabumi Kikuchi: piano; Thomas Morgan: double bass; Paul Motian: drums


----------

